
Feeling low? It’s okay. Join us in our gaming happy places - smacktoward
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2019/12/16/feeling-low-its-okay-join-us-in-our-gaming-happy-places/
======
showingdead
I thought this was going to be an event where people without families or
something join the same online space over the holidays. Has that been done?

~~~
boishep
I don't remember being done explicitely for estranged people, but World of
Warcraft has a Christmas event every year, with decorations, special items and
thematic quests that you would do alongside other players. You probably can
find similar things in other popular MMOs. In a similar way, I'm sure online
virtual worlds like Second Life or VRChat have players organizing themed
parties and such. Then you also have streamers who do a special stream on
Christmas Eve, so in a way their communities are also together during the
Holidays.

